# Health News 27th April 2010



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2010)

*People with diabetes can have their voices heard*

People with diabetes in Rhondda Cynon Taf can find out how to make their voices heard in two patient open days this month. Cwm Taf Local Health Board is holding open days for people with diabetes at Pontypridd Museum on Thursday 29 April and at Rhondda Sports Centre on Friday 30 April. Dai Williams quoted.

http://www.aberdareonline.co.uk/content/people-diabetes-can-have-their-voices-heard-0 

*Campaign highlights danger of spare tyre *
Beer bellies and muffin tops might look unsightly but experts have warned that carrying a spare tyre around your middle can also damage your health. Excess flab around the middle generates higher levels of oestrogen and excess chemicals in the stomach, putting people at risk of cancer, Type 2 diabetes and heart disease. Yet around three quarters of people admit they are carrying excess weight around their middle, and more than half overestimate the waist measurement at which they become at risk. Diabetes UK mentioned.

http://www.portsmouth.co.uk/feelinggood/Campaign-highlights-danger-of-spare.6252778.jp

*Women diabetics 25% more at risk of cancer, says study*
Women with diabetes are more likely to develop cancer - but men with the same condition appear to be at no greater risk. A study found women with type 2 diabetes have up to a 25 per cent higher risk of contracting cancer than non-diabetics.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1269099/Women-diabetics-25-risk-cancer-says-study.html

*Cancer, arthritis, diabetes, even acne - is breast milk the new wonder cure? *
There's little doubt that breast milk helps keep babies healthy, but could it be a miracle cure for adult illnesses, too? That's the suggestion from a number of studies on its use as a treatment for conditions as varied as cancer, diarrhoea and diabetes.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...t-milk-new-wonder-cure.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

*Crushed lungs, strained joints and a swollen heart - the extraordinary scans that reveal what being fat does to you*
Carrying extra pounds may not look attractive from the outside, but it's been difficult to understand precisely the havoc it wreaks on your insides - until now. Here, in a pair of astonishing pictures, we can see exactly what being overweight does to the organs, bones and muscles. These images of two women were taken by a magnetic resonance imaging (MRIRI) scanner and reveal in horrifying detail the obesity effect.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-extraordinary-scans-reveal-fat-does-you.html

*Grapes could reduce diabetes and heart disease*

Eating grapes could reduce heart disease and diabetes, scientist claim. The fruit lowered blood pressure, improved heart function and reduced other risk factors for heart disease and metabolic syndrome, it was claimed. American researchers found this could be due to phytochemicals ? naturally occurring antioxidants ? that grapes contain.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...-could-reduce-diabetes-and-heart-disease.html

*Want to get fit and feel better? Start laughing *

Cracking up with laughter has similar effects on the body as a gym workout, a study has shown. Sessions of mirth - dubbed ' Laughercise' - enhance mood, reduce stress hormones, boost the immune system and lower blood pressure and levels of 'bad' cholesterol, say researchers. And like physical exercise, they also appear to stimulate appetite, offering a potential way to help malnourished patients who are off their food.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1269053/Want-fit-feel-better-Start-laughing.html


----------

